

The distributed language Hello v1.0.3 - bburshteyn
http://www.amsdec.com/download.html

======
daveloyall
Here is the license for this ... thing.

[http://www.amsdec.com/license.html](http://www.amsdec.com/license.html)

Summary: it's an EULA. 'Hello' is licensed, not sold. The cost for a license
is $0. It's copyrighted by AMSDEC. You may redistribute the Hello binaries and
such so long as you include the EULA.

My opinion: the authors have never heard of the GPL but they might like it if
they were to learn about it somehow.

~~~
alphonse23
There's something really weird about that website... The language does sound
interesting -- though.

